# Chinese Hairless!



## ~Palomino~ (Sep 13, 2005)

Please show pics of your chinese hairless, and tell me all about the breed, and how big and how much they weight ect. I just LOVE them

-Gage-


----------



## Mona (Sep 13, 2005)

I believe the proper name for them is the Chinese Crested, and they come in either a hairless or haired(Powder Puff) variety.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Sep 13, 2005)

your right Mona, I just call them that, cause its easier than saying Chinese Crested, then hairless type

-Gage-


----------



## Mona (Sep 13, 2005)

Personally, I would LOVE to own one!! They look like little ponies with their "mane" and featherings. I think they are a breed people either like or hate. They ARE very "different" looking so that makes it hard for most people to appreciate them. Every family member I have mentioned them to thinks they are ugly.




Kathleen Sullivan(Six Gems) breeds them.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 13, 2005)

Mona said:


> I think they are a breed people either like or hate.  They ARE very "different" looking so that makes it hard for most people to appreciate them.  Every family member I have mentioned them to thinks they are ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mona.....your comments about family made me laugh. I have Sphynx Cats which are hairless. People either LOVE them or HATE them. But one thing for sure, nobody comes to my house without commenting one way or another. I just love to see people's faces when they get a glimpse of these little gremlins. Toyed with getting a Chinese Crested to match the Sphynx.........unfortunately I might be talking divorce material with all I have already!



I LOVE things that are out of the norm and unusual...............


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Sep 13, 2005)

Here is a nice specimen:

Chinese Crested


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Sep 13, 2005)

Bigdogs, I remember that now, poor old guy won the world's ugliest dog contest. They start out looking kind of cute but it that's any indication what they look like when they're old, OMG I don't think I could handle it.


----------



## Mona (Sep 13, 2005)

Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> Bigdogs, I remember that now, poor old guy won the world's ugliest dog contest.  They start out looking kind of cute but it that's any indication what they look like when they're old, OMG I don't think I could handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, he has been the winner for the last 3 years! LOL


----------



## runamuk (Sep 13, 2005)

Vertical Limit Minis said:


> Mona said:
> 
> 
> > I think they are a breed people either like or hate.Â  They ARE very "different" looking so that makes it hard for most people to appreciate them.Â  Every family member I have mentioned them to thinks they are ugly.Â
> ...


OMG I love the sphynx cats please please purty please post some pics...

and I was gonna suggest Kathleen as well she was nice enough to share lots of info with me on the breed both good and bad points.......not a good choice at this point in my life maybe later...but I also think they look like little ponies


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Sep 13, 2005)

yes I agree, its a breed that people like, or dont like! Kinda the same with chihuahua's

Does She have pics of her chinese Cresteds on her site? What is her site, and Bigdogs OMG that is so grose, I couldnt handle owning a dog like that, that is so sad, SCARY


----------



## runamuk (Sep 13, 2005)

six gems


----------



## capall beag (Sep 13, 2005)

I like them. The ones I have known were a bit neurotic but had spent time at a puppy mill.

They are a bit high maintenance because you can't let them get too much sun or get too cold.

They are very cool looking but most people don't like their look!

My friend had one that was a yorkie cross, the only way you could see the yorkie was the coloring. Her hair do was a tan and black mix, she was very cool looking her name was Piglet!!!!!!


----------



## SIX_GEMS (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Gage,

I just happened to wonder on the site tonight and lo and behold, I see my favorite breed mentioned. We are all in love with these hairless and puff dogs with wonderful loving personalities. They are the best breed in the world, or at least in my opinion. They do need bathing more often than most dogs and sometimes lotion, but people that have the dogs don't mind the extra care since they are nearly odorless and hypoallergenic. They are the best companion dog I have ever had, very loyal. I have some friends that are doing well with them in the obedience and agility rings too. It is so much fun to see a nice moving dog that looks like a horse, run the course!! They do remind me very much of horses, with great reach and drive.

thanks Runamuk ....but if you ever need any further info, let me know. We have some very sweet puppies right now, just three, but they are soo much fun. I have some pics, but they are not on my site yet but if you would like me to email to you, I will be more than happy to do that.

I also know Hurricane breeds cresteds and she is also on the forum

thanks again for allowing me to goo over my dogs...lol. They really are like small children and all are members of our family.

KAT


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Kat, PLEASE do e-mail them to me(or you can PM them to me) my e-mail is [email protected] It sounds like they are very simaler to the chihuahua, I LOVE dogs that are loyal, I have a little pekingese/chihuahua, and she was siting on my lap, and my uncle was joking around like he was going to beat me up, and she atacked him (23 LBS and she is a PUDGE) and when I was a few year younger and my dad got bad at me, she would atack him, and when he would leave, she would give me a high five, I LOVE that dog, then my little 3 lb chihuahua is soooooooooooo cute! I defenetly thing that this breed is the type for me! I can defenetly see my having one of those, and yes Jen(Hairicane) breeds them too, I have contacted her, and I LOVE her cresteds, I am really intrested in getting one, but not untill we move, or untill one of the dogs go (wich wont/shouldnt be for a long time, I hope) but when we move, the lab will go out side, and stay with the great pryenese(wich are another breed to come, to protect my minis, and there loyalty) and I will have my peke and chi in the house, and get a chinese hairless! I am sooooooo excited to get a dog like this, but I know it wont be hapenening for a couple more years, like unless one of my dogs pasted away(thats gonna be the sadest day of my life)

thansk for all the info!

My cousin has one, but it dosent like me, I understand though, its the loyalty thing!

-Gage-


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Sep 13, 2005)

Personally, they aren't my favorite. Gage, I was just wondering, why do you like all the little dogs? Your peke, chi, and then a chinese crested? Whats wrong with the big ones? I was just wondering.. I am personally, a big dog person. Perferably boxers.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 13, 2005)

<<OMG I love the sphynx cats please please purty please post some pics...>>

Well I hate hijacking a dog thread...........but oh well, you asked. These are a few pictures I happen to have on my computer.

This first picture is the weirdest picture I have ever captured of an animal. This is my blue neutered male Calvin. I was trying to read the Sunday paper and he was doing just about everything to get me to pay attention to him. He reminds me of the "The Exorcist" movie here. Thought his head was going to spin off!










This next picture is Calvin's sister, Nala.......a littermate and a blue tortie. These two came to me all the way from a breeder in Oregon and the sire of the kittens was actually the cat that was in the first Austin Powers movie. His name was Frank Skinatra.






This last one is my devil child. Her name is Ally McPeeled and she is B A D! People also tell me she is the ugliest thing they have ever seen.










Hope you enjoyed seeing my little freaks of nature and if you want to say they are the ugliest things you have ever seen................well...............lets just say it wouldn't be the first time I have heard this.

Carol


----------



## Mona (Sep 13, 2005)

Carol, those pics are priceless! That last one remonds me of a cartoon drawing with her BIG eyes!!

I saw one of these at Michele Prekker's(Farmer's Daughters Training Center) one year when I was there. I believe it was her daughter's cat, and she was breeding them, but not sure if she still has them or not. I was facinated with the skin!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 13, 2005)

Mona, I was amazed when I gave these guys their shots for the first time. Penetrating their skin was like piercing elephant hide.



For those of you that have never touched one it is almost like touching a HUSH PUPPY shoe.

Everyone that comes here are just mesmerized with them. And they are all very friendly. More like monkeys than cats. The worst thing you can do is touch one of them................forget leaving after that. You are THEIRS!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Sep 14, 2005)

_minihorses4ever_ said:


> Personally, they aren't my favorite. Gage, I was just wondering, why do you like all the little dogs? Your peke, chi, and then a chinese crested? Whats wrong with the big ones? I was just wondering.. I am personally, a big dog person. Perferably boxers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi! I have allways had the heart for small animals, hence why I like miniature horses, I dont like miniature horses for just their breed, I like them cause they are small, and I LOVE horses I actually dont like just SMALL I like Great Preyenese also! I have allways like arabians and Qaurter horses!

Carol, Those cats are AWSOME!!!!!!!!! I want one, how much do they usually price range? Those things are cool! I have a problem, I want ever animal in the world, but sadly, i dont have the money/atention(for ever single animal in the world, I dont think so, but for about 30 ah ah/land for all my favorite types and kinds of horses!

But i am glad I dont have all the money/land, then I wouldnt be able to give each animal their personal attention!

Its okay that you posted it on a dog forum, They dont have hair, just like the hailesses, so it dont matter

-Gage-


----------



## Ashley (Sep 15, 2005)

I dont think they are the ugliest things I have seen, however could never own one.


----------



## runamuk (Sep 15, 2005)

thank you sooo much I absolutely love the last pic.......that is my kinda kitty (b a d)






the first one is a great pose such gremlins


----------



## minihaven (Sep 21, 2005)

We have 2 Chinese Crested hairless dogs. They are awesome and very loving and intelligent!!

My hubby saw one on Animal Planet about 6 yrs ago and HAD to have one,then another and I am sure he would take another if he found one he liked!!!


----------



## justjinx (Sep 21, 2005)

Six Gems, I love BREWSTER! i did not think i would like these but he is awesome! i think i could easily own one! jennifer


----------



## Erica (Sep 21, 2005)

My next dog will be a Crested.........have always wanted one since I first seen them. Can't wait to pick out the perfect one for me.

But for right now I couldn't image having another dog to share my affection with (and he would be totally jealous), I have a dashound whom I have had since I was 5, now 21 so he is old..........and I am totally devoted to him and it will be like loosing a child when he is gone.


----------



## AngieA (Sep 21, 2005)

This is my Powder Puff Knight and my Hairless April....Wish some people would not make such ugly faces when they look at her...lol I think she is beautiful....


----------



## hairicane (Sep 21, 2005)

Cresteds are wonderful, so smart, funny, happy and loyal. And if u dont like hairless look at the beautiful fully coated puffs. Angies( that just posted) beautiful puff male is sired by my Champion Burning as is our darling Zion who just won a 5 pt major win. Here he is-





And here are a couple of my current pups. This is a little female






And her brother






If u want to see more pix of some of the lovely dogs we have bred and owned go to my website, we have been busy updating it.

www.hairicane.com


----------



## AngieA (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok Jenn that was so unfair posting puppy pictures...lol No I will not call you...well maybe I will...no I will let someone else call you...



I can't call cause they are probably Knights relatives....lol Don't want to be doing stuff like that...





But very pretty babies.


----------



## Erica (Sep 22, 2005)

Oohh........Jenn. That female has my name stamped all over her!! I want one just like her in a year or so.


----------



## hairicane (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks Angie and Erica! And yes I just love this little female pup. She is just sure she is a person as I had to hand raise her and she has been in the living room getting totally spoiled all her life. Cant u just tell by the look on her face? LOL.


----------



## hairicane (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh I forgot to add. After almost 2 mths bottle feeding that little hairless fe I finally got her weaned and eating on her own. Well guess what, I had about 3 days of freedom and one of my old champion females surprised me with a puppy! SHe was bred 1 time and at her age I really didnt expect it to work but it did. And mom didnt have enough milk so Im hand raising another one. This time its a lovely black with white trim puff fe. She wags her little tail when she sees me, too cute. Angie she is marked about like Knight and she is going to have to be a keeper



.


----------



## Denise (Sep 24, 2005)

Jen that little girl is adorable! I must not call you, I must not call you. I must not call you. She sure would fit in with my little chihuahua. No I must not think that way.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 24, 2005)

angie , i usally hate the breed but powder puff is soooooo pretty





hairicane i love the female puppy


----------



## hairicane (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for nice comments Denise and kiddoroxs22. And u are right if u dont like hairless then how can u not love the puffs? Looks aside cresteds in general are such pleasant dogs their personalities will win u over.

Oh I have new excitement here, 2 of our girls from australian imports are in heat so a couple of our boys are getting "lucky" !


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 26, 2005)

hairicane, that is to funny


----------

